# Jkd vs. Krav maga



## ichangx

I have trained extensively in Krav Maga and really like their sound self-defense principles and tactics towards modern self-defense in hand to hand and modern weapons (guns, knives).

Besides things like Keysi Fighting Method, Kapap, Haganah, Marine Corp Marital Arts Program, and any militarized forms of traditional martial arts, I've observed that Jeet Kune Do and Kajukenbo seem to be the most closely related in modern self defense with Krav Maga. I've never had any experience with these Kajukenbo or JKD, but how do they fare in theoretical effectiveness as a street defense system? I've never seen JKD in action in real life, so I'm actually calling upon all those who do practice JKD and Kajukenbo to enlighten me.

Just from what I've seen, surfing the web and such, excluding Paul Vunak's PFS, all other JKD instruction seem to be talking about using modified wing chun, energy drills and such. Do those actually work? Please, I'm only curious.


----------



## arnisador

I've trained in Paul Vunak's PFS and think it's quite effective. I can't speak to other approaches!


----------



## Glycerine0160

I've only been doing it over about six months. I never had to use it. I feel I could definitely hurt somoene though. Especially sometimes this scrappy fighting filipino guy comes in and teaches sometimes. 
To get an idea of his fighting tactics he once told me, 
"I dont like use force against force. I would rather ::Flicks his finger:: you know, flick a guy, flick his eye and cause him pain then box"

It has roots from a indigenious country that requires fighting to survive. What do you think?

But I think the whole concept of trapping, (to a street fighter, this must be a very overwhelming feeling) cause I've messed around with friends, and they usually are in awe over there hands being immobilized. The destructions moves them temporarily make their arms immobile really had my one friend interested. Probably cause he's a bigger guy too. I've never done other arts to compare. but I know that my JKD will help me on the street.


----------



## dungeonworks

I have no experience with Kajukenbo personally, but I did watch a few classes years ago while stationed at Ft. Ord California.  Had I stayed in the military, I would have joined for sure.  This was 16-17 yrs ago and I still think about it, tried to find it locally, and it is on my "Arts to Train in" wish list lol.  I thought it apeared to be very realistic and aggressive.  It looked pretty hardcore compared to my martial arts experiences to that date.

On another note, there is an episode of that Martial Arts show on Discovery (Human Weapon???) that features this style.


----------

